# Found Pigeon Unable to Fly Please Help



## LindsayMarie (May 2, 2012)

*Please Help. Pics Posted.*

Hello everyone. I found an adult pigeon outside my mother’s house a couple days ago. The feathers on both wings appear to have cut completely across... not like when they are professionally clipped but more like just sheared off with scissors or something. So, obviously, he can't fly. I was able to capture him using a large plastic bin in which I brought him to my house. Other than his wings, he seems to be very healthy. I have been feeding him wild bird seed and have been keeping him in a previously unused rabbit cage. I am wondering how long it will take for him to get his feathers back and if it will be some time, will his current housing facilities be ok for him? He doesn't seem to be stressed or anything and has been cooing at me when I give him his seed. (A soft coo. doesn't sound aggressive and he doesn't act aggressive at all) There is no band on his leg so I'm assuming this was just a cruel deed carried out by a few local trouble makers. Thank you all so much for any help or advice you may be able to provide.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. Thanks for saving him...he would surely have been a goner had you not.

Can you post a photo ? (go to 'advanced' button below the message window, then on the next page go to 'attachments').

Is he (she ?) scared of your hand ? Does she try to flee you when you approach, or slap at you with her wings ?

I am trying to ascertain whether he is a Feral who someone did something mean to, as you say...or whether he is a human-acclimated Pigeon who was a loft bird or pet, & might have escaped or been dumped by someone.

Check carefully for any external injuries, again. Blood, scrapes, abrasions, scabs.

Wild birdseed is good if he likes it. Is he drinking as well ?

It takes quite a while for a Pigeon to molt out old flight feathers, BTW....but we have to determine whether he/she is even a Feral....because if not, she wouldn't be releasable...

Thanks for caring !!!


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Lindsay,

Did does not sound like a feral to me even if it looks like a feral (waiting for pics). I don't think a freshly captured feral would be cooing at you from the moment it was captured and wouldn't act at least a little stressed if it was healthy. As Jay suggested, this is probably somebody's pet (if it looks like a feral) or loft bird. Good job on catching him.


----------



## LindsayMarie (May 2, 2012)

Jaye said:


> Hello. Thanks for saving him...he would surely have been a goner had you not.
> 
> Can you post a photo ? (go to 'advanced' button below the message window, then on the next page go to 'attachments').
> 
> ...


I will take some photos as soon as I get back from picking up my daughter. It does run from me when I first open the cage to give it food but just stands near the side of the cage watching me. Never has swatted at me. There are no injuries that I can see. I dont want to just grab it and handle it because I dont want to scare it of upset it. Is there a way to handle it without stressing it out too much? I live in an area where birds are constantly fed by random people. I had one jump in my car while I was cleaning it one day in attempt to steal some crumbs my daughter had dropped. So, I think most of them are fairly used to people. If you determine that he/she is not releasable I guess we will need a bird cage ... lol Thanks for all your help


----------



## LindsayMarie (May 2, 2012)

*Heres its pics*


----------



## LindsayMarie (May 2, 2012)

*One more*









Hope this helps


----------



## LindsayMarie (May 2, 2012)

Do you know whether this is a male or female? I was assuming male because of all the color around the neck and breast area but I wasn't able to verify that anywhere. Thanks again for everyones help.


----------

